# "Otter" WINS the AM



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

"Otter," a/k/a Thunderstruck Like None Otter QA2 MH WCX, won the Amateur at Sioux Valley, owned by Todd & Benita Otterness, was handled to the BLUE by Todd!!!
Congrats to all involved!
FTGoldens


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

THat is great news! Thanks for sharing it here! So awesome that he was owner handled.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I did a quick count of points on Entry Express ... maybe my math is wrong, but it looks to me like he needs only ONE POINT* to attain his AFC!
We, as a breed, need more field trial titled dogs.
Go Otter!

FTGoldens

*Okay, I said "only ONE POINT," but getting "just one point" is an incredibly difficult thing to do ... points are not easily obtained. Wishing Otter the best of luck in getting that point!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe at the GR National. How exciting would that be. Congrats all around.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

K9-Design said:


> Maybe at the GR National. How exciting would that be. Congrats all around.


That would be cool, but I don't think that can happen since he's already got 5 points toward the title from winning the Open at the Specialty in 2015 (that's the year that the women swept the blue ribbons, all the way from the Puppy Stake thru the Open!). It's my recollection that, per AKC rules, you can only count 5 points from a specialty toward a title.
But dogs have titled at specialties ... it's pretty exciting when it happens!

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Go Otter! He's quite the dog!


----------

